# Frage wegen E-Motor



## honeybee (3. September 2006)

Da wir ja gestern unser Boot abgeholt haben, stehe ich nun vor einer schwiergen Entscheidung.

Zum Boot dazu ist ein Evinrude 4ps Aussenborder. Jedoch benötigen wir auch einen E-Motor, da man mit dem Benziner nicht in die Buchten darf.

Jetzt hatte ich einen MinnKota Endura 36 bestellt, bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob das richtig war, wegen der Schaftlänge.

Der Endura 36 hat eine Schaftlänge von 91cm und der Endura 30 eine Schaftlänge von 76cm.
Das Boot ist ca. 3,20m lang und 1,40m breit und auch nicht allzu hoch.
Welche Schaftlänge wäre da nun empfehlenswert??


----------



## Mac Gill (3. September 2006)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Ich denke, es ist wie im Leben -> Je länger ...

Durch den längeren Schaft hast du mehr Freiheitsgrade -> zum einen sollte immer sichergestellt sein, dass die Schraube das Wasser unterhalb des Bootsbodens antreibt, zum anderen hast du bei der Steuerung/Bedienung mehr freiheiten, falls du auf einem Hocker oder einem Angelstuhl sitzt.

Beim Vertikalangeln wird meist rückwärts gefahren, da ist es doppelt wichtig, dass das wasser nicht gegen den Heckspiegel gedrückt wird.

Ich selber hatte einen Rhino, der war schon OK -> aus den Erfahrungen heraus würde ich beim nächsten mal unbedingt einen Stufenloses Model bevorzugen!!!

Das hatte ich schon alles getippt -> dann wurde der chat geschlossen *heul*...:q


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2006)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Also dann den 36iger........wenn ich Deine Antwort jetzt richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Mac Gill (3. September 2006)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Wenn es noch die Wahl gibt, dann einen mit Stufenlosen Antrieb!!!

Ist den Mehrpreis IMHO Wert!


----------



## honeybee (3. September 2006)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Naja Stufenloser Antrieb wäre dann die Vector 3x Serie, PowerDrive und Maxxum  von MinnKota...

Soviel wollte ich dann doch nicht asugeben


----------



## erik1966 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

habe eine stufenlose steuerung von einem elektronikgenie gekauft. habe einen minnkota endura 36 an Plastekahn 3,20x1,30m und wollte zum vertikalangeln auf dem pouch unbedingt stufenlos haben, aber eigentlich keinen neuen motor kaufen. deswegen der versuch mit der steuerung.
klappt prima.


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Ich habe auch mal ein paar Fragen bzgl. E-Motoren.


Warum wird manchmal von kp und manchmal von Kg Schub*kraft* geredet? (Müsste es nicht eigentlich Newton (N) sein? Wobei kp *9,81 = N.)

Wäre nicht die Wattzahl (kw aka PS) viel aussagekräftiger und vergleichbarer? 
Warum wird die nicht immer angegeben? (Bsp. http://www.angeljoe.de/boote-und-zu...hino-r-vx-serie-12v-trolling-motor--1832.html)

Wieviel Watt, kp oder Kg (Schubkraft) benötige ich um z.B. mit einem 2,70m Schlauchboot auf einem Fluss vorwärts zu kommen? 
Auf welche Angabe muss ich bei E-Motoren am Meisten achten? 
Gegen welche Fliessgeschwindigkeit kommt welcher Motor noch an? 

Gibt es da irgendeine Liste/Tabelle als Anhaltspunkt?
Bsp. 
X,XX Watt bis Y,YY Watt = nur Stillgewässer
Y,YY Watt bis Z,ZZ Watt = leichte bis mittlere Fließgeschwindigkeit
usw.

12 oder 24V?
Unterschiede?
Laufzeit?

Muss ich das Boot irgendwo anmelden wenn ich es z.B. auf der Lahn mit einem E-Motor fahren möchte? (Boot würde in Rheinland-Pfalz und evtl. Hessen zum Einsatz kommen)


Viele Fragen, aber habe jetzt lange genug gegoogelt und über SuFu mein Glück probiert, jedoch weiß ich immer noch nicht genau bescheid. 



Gruß
LD


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Keiner?    _*schnief* :c_


----------



## drillhammer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Für das angegebene Schlauchboot reicht der 28er völlig aus.
Petri


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*



drillhammer schrieb:


> Für das angegebene Schlauchboot reicht der 28er völlig aus.
> Petri


Wie 28, von was redest du? Ein Motor mit 28 kp Schub oder meinst den Rhino VX 28 Motor? ;+

Kann jemand was zu der Bootsanmeldung sagen oder ist es besser wenn ich beim WSA mal anrufe?


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*



> Wie 28, von was redest du? Ein Motor mit 28 kp Schub oder meinst den Rhino VX 28 Motor?


 
Er meint den VX 28. Wobei sich die 28 auf die Höhe der lbs bezieht. Soll heißer dieser Motor ist mit 28 lbs unterwegs. Was das nun auf gut deutsch heißt weiß ich nicht 100%ig. 

Nur was ich weiß nach über 15 Jahren E-Motornutzung: Schubkraft ist durch nichts zu ersetzen! Also gerade bei Flüssen oder Langer Laufzeit. Es ist immer am besten den größtmöglichen Motor und ne große Batterie zu haben.
Ich habe selbst ein 270er Schlauchboot und dort hängt ein 54 lbs Motor drann. Nach diversen Erfahrungen mit kleineren Motoren würde ich immer wieder aufs neue den 54er nehmen.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Die Schubkraft ist von Bedeutung um die richtige Schraube auszuwählen.


 

Ich wechsel die Schraube äußerst selten, wie die meisten auch.

Demnach wäre eine für uns verständliche Angabe wünschenswert.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Frage wegen E-Motor*

Achja die Schraube,

Wohl die meisten von und nutzen die Schrauben die org. verbaut wurden. "Schraubenwechsler" hab ich noch keine kennen gelernt. Maximal wurde nach Beschädigungen ( der Schraube) Ausschau nach (Ersatz ) Schrauben mit anderen Leistungsparametern gehalten. Manche Hersteller haben diese im Angebot....

Auffällig für mich dabei ist das Motoren gleicher Leistung mit ner 3 flügligen mehr Bums haben wie mit einer zweiflügligen.
Ist allerdings rein subjektives Empfinden , zumal die Motoren zwar die gleiche Leistung hatten aber von unterschiedlichen Herstellern waren.


----------

